# Vendee Globe 2012



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Less than a year to go, it is time to open a thread about the most exciting sailing adventure and an adventure that is also the most extreme sailing race, a solo non stop circumnavigation race on one of the fastest and most powerful boats around, an Open60.

This 20 year old race begun to be a French affair but is now an international race.

Till now already 14 sailors (and boats) are in but many stars are still out, looking for Sponsors. Maybe some of you are interested, some of those sailors give the absolute certitude of a big advertising exposure, like the two ladies, Samantha Davies and Dee Caffari.

The stars that are out are: Jérémie Beyou, Jean Le Cam, Yann Eliès, Raphaël Dinelli, Samantha Davies, Dee Caffari, Brian Thompson and Steve White.

There are also other 12 Vendee rookies, but with proofs given on other solo races, looking for a budget and Sponsors.

The ones that are in are these:

Skippers - Vendée Globe

And the ones that are trying to participate are these:

Skippers - Vendée Globe


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Simply AWESOME!


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't see Derek Hatfield's name as a potential participant(Fellow Canadain eh  ) I suspect a victim of the current $$ climate. I'll have to investigate.

John


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome, cant wait!


----------

